# RF seat for toddler in Ireland?



## kimble (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

DH and I are planing a trip to Ireland this fall and will be renting a car. DS will be 18 months old at the time but RF at home. The thought of turning him around in a strange place with windy roads and driving on the opposite side of the road frankly terrifies me, so I'm looking for recommendations on RF seats that might fit small European cars. 

I think our best option is to buy a new seat there. We could bring our Britax Marathon (it fits in my small european car with room to spare) but I don't trust baggage handling not to toss it around, potentially causing hidden damage. There's no way I'm renting a sketchy seat (for ~8Euro a day, 10 day trip) for the same reason. DS is flying as a lap infant.

Since Irish seats have different models and standards than US and many don't accommodate ERF, I hope some in this community can point me in a promising direction. I expect to spend ~$200 but it looks like some seats can be had for less. We just need something for the trip, safe and a good fit for whatever car we have but not top of the line.

thanks in advance!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

kimble said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> DH and I are planing a trip to Ireland this fall and will be renting a car. DS will be 18 months old at the time but RF at home. The thought of turning him around in a strange place with windy roads and driving on the opposite side of the road frankly terrifies me, so I'm looking for recommendations on RF seats that might fit small European cars.
> 
> ...


Since Ireland is part of the EU, you have to use a car seat that is approved for use in the EU. You cannot bring your own and use it legally. Researched this recently because we are going to Europe next year and I have 2 in boosters.


----------



## evmadi (Sep 2, 2012)

If your child has a seat on the plane and the car seat is approved, you can install the seat on the plane for baby to ride on. You are supposed to have a EU seat but what are the odds that you would get caught and if you did what would the fine be? I would probably chance it. We use a britax seat, I feel it is very safe and I would hate to buy a car seat only to throw it away.


----------



## kimble (Apr 9, 2012)

DahliaRW said:


> Since Ireland is part of the EU, you have to use a car seat that is approved for use in the EU. You cannot bring your own and use it legally. Researched this recently because we are going to Europe next year and I have 2 in boosters.


Since your kids are in boosters, it looks like the BubbleBum might be a good option for you - passes EU regulations and is available in the US and collapses for easy transport!

http://www.halfords.ie/webapp/wcs/s..._productId_985235_langId_-1_categoryId_212393


----------



## kimble (Apr 9, 2012)

evmadi said:


> You are supposed to have a EU seat but what are the odds that you would get caught and if you did what would the fine be? I would probably chance it.


I tend to agree with you - especially since the UK regulations allow for 9 month olds to front face (I can't imagine) and most seats only RF to 13kg, which DS will be at or close to surpassing by the time we travel. I would feel much safer using a seat I'm familiar with and feel protects my child (i.e. keeps him rear facing) than one which simply passes the EU requirements. after all, the right seat is the one that's used correctly, right?

If we do decide to buy a seat, the Britax Hi-Way looks like it will accommodate small vehicles and ERF. Any opinions on it? it's more than I expected to spend, but cheaper than getting DS a seat on the plane.


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

kimble said:


> I tend to agree with you - especially since the UK regulations allow for 9 month olds to front face (I can't imagine) and most seats only RF to 13kg, which DS will be at or close to surpassing by the time we travel. I would feel much safer using a seat I'm familiar with and feel protects my child (i.e. keeps him rear facing) than one which simply passes the EU requirements. after all, the right seat is the one that's used correctly, right?
> 
> If we do decide to buy a seat, the Britax Hi-Way looks like it will accommodate small vehicles and ERF. Any opinions on it? it's more than I expected to spend, but cheaper than getting DS a seat on the plane.


Please consider getting your son a seat on the plane. It is really the only safe way to travel with a baby. You wouldn't consider letting him just ride in your lap in the car, why do it on the plane? There is often severe turbulence while in the air, and most runway accidents are survivable IF passengers are properly restrained.

I don't have any links right now, but there have been quite a few tragic stories recently where lap babies have died and/or been severely injured during turbulence. 

(and yes, I agree with other posters about just bringing your own seat--I wouldn't want to ff my little guy either!)

Good luck! 

Editing to add: Plus, if you buy a seat and gate check it, it now has an unknown history and really shouldn't be used. If the seat is with you on the plane (being used during the flight), then you know it isn't being damaged!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

The best website for ERF in the UK seems to be


> http://www.rearfacing.co.uk/


They have a list of places in the Rebublic of Ireland who sell ERF seats, also mentions which seats they sell which is useful.

There is a relatively new seat which I don't see listed there but does seem to be making it into shops but seems a bit cheeper than some of the others. Size wise it seems like this one will be outgrown earlier than some of the other options but if you're only using it for this trip that's not likely to be an issue.
http://www.mothercare.com/Hauck-Varioguard-Combination-Car-Seat---Black-Red/565034,default,pd.html

You other option, depending on the weight of your LO would eb to look at group 0+1 seats. They still haev the same 13kg weight limit as the infant carriers, but as they are designed to then turn forward till around 4 years old they are much larger and so are less outgrown by height. They are also generally cheaper and much more readily available on the high street. I would consider waiting till just before your trip and seeing if this is an option for you.

We used a Britax first class till DD was 2, though for DS it was a few months less than that.
http://www.mothercare.com/combination-car-seats-%28group-0--1%29/car_combination,default,sc.html

Britax have a "fit finder" guide to which of thier seats fit which car, perhaps useful since you may not get to try it out in advance
http://fitfinder.britax.co.uk/

Hope some of that helps, I have been considered a bit strange among both my family and friends over my desire to keep my kids RF for as long as possible. Great to see that we now have at least a few options, fingers crossed people will use them.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Your seat will be very recognizable as not being an EU seat simply by the fact that it has a chest clip. It would be very easy for any law enforcement officer who looks in the window of the vehicle to identify that. Just an fyi.

The fine is up to 2000 Euros. Also, the citation for an improper seat can void your car rental insurance.


----------



## rabbitmomma (Dec 15, 2010)

We live in the UK and used a US carseat for nearly two years here, no problems! An officer will not recognise that it is not a UK seat, and to be honest will not care. We do have chest clips here, they are not common but available so an officer would not take notice of that.

ERF car seats are really, really expensive here, I think the cheapest you can get is around $220 so you'd really be better off bringing your own. Size wise the US seats are probably a bit smaller!


----------

